# Cheap clay cloth



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Just seen this on ebay.

Then went to their site.

£16.80 for the clay cloth which is really cheap.

Wonder what it's like

http://www.autobright.co.uk/product_p/np-t.htm


----------



## Keiron (Feb 9, 2011)

Just bought one last week, not had a chance to try it out yet, looks good though.


----------



## Mani (Mar 14, 2010)

Thats a very good find.

It's cheap considering that others sell at around £40 !!!

i'm after a clay cloth. So hope someone on here has used it.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Keiron said:


> Just bought one last week, not had a chance to try it out yet, looks good though.


Lets us know what you think.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Worth potentially ruining your paintwork - thats all you have to ask yourself - I'd await a report from someone else !!


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

How so? 
Most if not all clay mitts, cloths and blocks are mass produced in Asia. They have no problem in selling it to any buyer as long as they part cash. Then resellers will mark up the price to make more profit, others will try to undercut one another so that they get more business. 
Don't get me wrong the grade or quality may or may not be poorer or be just as good. But even with the best clay cloth at £40+, in the wrong hands, can potentially do damage too.


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Great find! Looks the same as the ADS one to me?!


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

minibbb said:


> Looks the same as the ADS one to me?!


Having worked with the ADS cloth, that would obviously be the first comparison 
I'd make. I can tell you emphatically that there is no comparison! The surface
textures are vastly different and on the ADS cloth there's a narrower border 
around the treated side.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Saamm93 (Nov 9, 2012)

Are these guys the same as Autobrite Direct?


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

That definitely doesn't look the same as the Artdeshine one!


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Saamm93 said:


> Are these guys the same as Autobrite Direct?


Nope...


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

RaceGlazer said:


> Worth potentially ruining your paintwork - thats all you have to ask yourself - I'd await a report from someone else !!


I'm absolutely with Mark on this!

Lets think about the potential of marring for a moment. From the looks of the 
cheaper cloth, it has a coating that's nowhere near as thick as the ADS cloth. 
It naturally follows that, half the coating, half the price, _but_ you introduce
double the potential of trapping sharps that have nowhere to go...

For anyone who doesn't want, or like me can't, do a machine polish to mend
any damage afterward, then the cheaper cloth could well be a false economy. 
Just like all the other products of theirs I've tried, there's one thing about the 
ADS cloth that stands out, its high quality! There's no parallel with pricing of
waxes here, you're getting what you pay for!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

So here we have it eh?? A potentially good product with all and sundry waiting for the next man to bite the bullet and spend his dosh to find out if it's going to MAR his paintwork, before paying out to do the same !! :thumb: cant fault you!! 

cos that's exactly what I am going to do!! :lol:

Mind you if I were a bit of a tinker :devil:and ruined my paint with something on the "wait for the results" list , I'd say it was great!! :doublesho

LOL there that's given you all something to think about hasn't it?? LOL:lol:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

It's not going to 'ruin' paintwork though is it? The same as using an aggressive clay, it can and probably will marr but ruin is a bit of a strong word, it's only ruined if it needs a respray. Worst case someone buys it trys it on half a bonnet and has some machining to do.....


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

rayner said:


> It's not going to 'ruin' paintwork though is it? The same as using an aggressive clay, it can and probably will marr but ruin is a bit of a strong word, it's only ruined if it needs a respray. Worst case someone buys it trys it on half a bonnet and has some machining to do.....


I'll buy one and test on a spare panel I have that I dont care what happens to. If it is ok i'll have a go on a full car. Nothing ventured and all that!!


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

I retract my statement, just had a look on the link given 

The clay material is by far different to any of the clay mitts I have used. 

Ill wait and see what others have said, or test it myself :thumb:


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Have sent of for one and as already stated I will test it out on a spare panel first as a lot of difference between £14 and £40 so we shall see


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Art de shine does look like a higher quality cloth. 

But this is less than half the price. Worst case will be marring. 

I might get one to test. Worst case it will be good for dirty areas to keep my other one in better condition


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Forget the cheap cloth guys, quality is where its at go for the ADS cloth


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

AaronGTi said:


> Forget the cheap cloth guys, quality is where its at go for the ADS cloth


Agree with Aaron. The headline cost may be high but think of it in terms of cost per use. I think you'll find it much more cost effective when all is said and done.:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Forget the banner under my name, any one who knows me knows I'm a fan first. Bargain products are always worth a try, sometimes they are gems, ometimes they are not, you won't know if you don't try. I mean jeez, I did, why so you think I have do much faith in ours? because I tried some poor ones. Blocks, machine pads, cloths. The cost will always seem high initially to some, and that's fine. Everything isn't for everyone. so some advice if I may. 

Use/test them on dark panels under sodium, led or halide lighting. This will show you the true finish

Wipe down afterwards more than once if using a specific "lube" that isn't shampoo. It's a mute subject but you won't believe the amount of polymers and such products in some qd's and waterless washes. One contains the same ingredient in zymol hd cleanse, which is an amazing filler product. 

Clay plenty of cars there after. If you preach it to be good, and it falls apart after 3 cars it's still cheaper to use clay lol. 

If its wicked, do a nice write up so others can see :thumb:

This s how I would/do test products of such nature


----------



## orbital (Dec 28, 2010)

stangalang said:


> Forget the banner under my name, any one who knows me knows I'm a fan first. Bargain products are always worth a try, sometimes they are gems, ometimes they are not, you won't know if you don't try. I mean jeez, I did, why so you think I have do much faith in ours? because I tried some poor ones. Blocks, machine pads, cloths. The cost will always seem high initially to some, and that's fine. Everything isn't for everyone. so some advice if I may.
> 
> Use/test them on dark panels under sodium, led or halide lighting. This will show you the true finish
> 
> ...


well whats new!yet again my hat goes off to you matt,never afraid of competion.There arent many guys who will put there product head to head and say give it a try and give us the result.Ive said it before matt your a decent bloke and always willing to give the best advice even if it isnt your product! personally i'll stick with the nice quality ads version and let others try the cheaper version :thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

orbital said:


> well whats new!yet again my hat goes off to you matt,never afraid of competion.There arent many guys who will put there product head to head and say give it a try and give us the result.Ive said it before matt your a decent bloke and always willing to give the best advice even if it isnt your product! personally i'll stick with the nice quality ads version and let others try the cheaper version :thumb:


That's what keeps me going back - Matt is happy to recommend other products if they're genuinely better. What he does recommend are things he's tried and tested first.:thumb:


----------



## AndyVee (Aug 1, 2013)

The cloth looks exactly the same as the one I ordered from aliexpress for $15 (&10) including postage. Has anybody tried it yet mine is in the post somewhere...


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

AndyVee said:


> The cloth looks exactly the same as the one I ordered from aliexpress for $15 (&10) including postage. Has anybody tried it yet mine is in the post somewhere...


This link may help a little, at least someome has used it.

http://www.detailersandvaleters.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=433


----------



## AndyVee (Aug 1, 2013)

Will update on mine when I do the good lady's car in a few weeks.. Thanks for the linkage to the review :thumb:


----------



## AndyVee (Aug 1, 2013)

Did the good lady's car on Sunday, and after the wash, ironremover etc went on to use the cloth, made some very worrying sounds when I started but these stopped as i rinsed the cloth and went over the same area again. Took what little megs clay I had left and ran it over the same area, it came back spotless, proceeded to do the rest of the car panel by panel and followed up with the clay just in case... Shouldn't have worried as the clay was always spotless. The rubber surface on the towel did start to "crack" along the lines where I folded it into 4 but other than that looks like it will do quite a few more cars. Still not sure what somebody good would make of it but for my weekend needs it worked a charm and passed the plastic bag test well.all in all not bad for the tenner I paid but looking at the pick of the ads towel think the ads towel would stand up to more punishment...gets what you pays for I guess.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks for the update Andy. Looking at the surface of the cloth close up in pictures I did wonder about it's durability. Of course at this time I do not believe we know how long the ADS cloth will last either, storage wise at least. I think I would favour the ADS version at this time though. 

Always nice when someone does come back with their findings :thumb:


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

I dont fancy the marring with a cheap one


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

As said above. The clay cloths, mitts, blocks and etc are produced in southeast asia. I have used cheaper ones for years and I have not seen any differences from the more expensive ones except that I have more money in my vallet. 

Easy money when you buy a cloth for a couple of $ and sell it for £40.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Is the ADS one liable to cracking like the one AndyVee reported on or is it down to making sure the cloth is soaking wet before trying to fold it?

AndyVee didn't report on any marring and by all accounts it doesn't matter how much or how little you pay for something if you use it incorrectly you will get poor results.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

Porta said:


> As said above. The clay cloths, mitts, blocks and etc are produced in southeast asia. I have used cheaper ones for years and I have not seen any differences from the more expensive ones except that I have more money in my vallet.
> 
> Easy money when you buy a cloth for a couple of $ and sell it for £40.


yeah do you really think the expensive ones are hand made by little old ladys in special factory for xyz company , same with designer labels clothes etc


----------



## AndyVee (Aug 1, 2013)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Is the ADS one liable to cracking like the one AndyVee reported on or is it down to making sure the cloth is soaking wet before trying to fold it?
> 
> AndyVee didn't report on any marring and by all accounts it doesn't matter how much or how little you pay for something if you use it incorrectly you will get poor results.


The cracking is really due to the firmness of the rubber not liking being bent double and pressed on repeatdly., the cloth was soaking throughout but as it's a flat piece of rubber I should have expected it to crack slightly as rubber doesn't like that much stress before it degrades around the pressure points.

As for marring I didn't find any however I reallllly did take my time due to being nervous, next time I will just crack on and do it, having said that, that will be in 6 months or so when it needs it's summer coat.. For now it is wrapped in greeseproof paper to stop it sticking together and in a large sandwich bag to keep it clean.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Is the ADS one liable to cracking like the one AndyVee reported on?


Probably not. As this picture shows,










the thickness of the membrane doesn't give that sharp a fold. The ADS cloth,
despite the thickness of the rubber remains very pliable at all times. The
weight of the wet cloth is also something to be noted. Whomever designed
this cloth has magically hit upon an ideal weight for pushing / pulling the cloth
over a surface _without_ needing any additional pressure at all.

With a lighter cloth, you will need to try and judge what additional pressure is 
required for the cloth to work effectively, otherwise you could be wiping back
and forth for long periods at a time. The major drawback being that it will be 
nigh on impossible to judge this evenly. The consequence, obviously, being 
an increase in the risk of marring.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

rhyst said:


> I dont fancy the marring with a cheap one


You can still get marring with a dear one......it's all in the way you use them, whether the cloth is a cheap one or a dear one.


----------

